# Best Centipede grass seed???



## Confederate Lawn (Apr 4, 2018)

I've been looking at Centipede grass seed to do some overseeding after I treat for weeds and aerate, but I've read that a lot of seed/mulch mixes (centipede) have weed seeds in them.. is this true and if so, what is the best Centipede seed?


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Overseed with 4 ounces of Glyphosphate per 1,000 Sq Ft


----------



## Confederate Lawn (Apr 4, 2018)

SCGrassMan said:


> Overseed with 4 ounces of Glyphosphate per 1,000 Sq Ft


Really? with any kind of centipede grass seed? do they sell glyphosate granules? I'm confused.... :shock:


----------



## FRD135i (Oct 15, 2017)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


SCGrassMan said:


> Overseed with 4 ounces of Glyphosphate per 1,000 Sq Ft


----------



## Buyanet (Feb 4, 2019)

SCGrassMan said:


> Overseed with 4 ounces of Glyphosphate per 1,000 Sq Ft


LOL.


----------



## FRD135i (Oct 15, 2017)

Confederate Lawn said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> > Overseed with 4 ounces of Glyphosphate per 1,000 Sq Ft
> ...


The Grass Factor (Matt Martin) has a really good video on how to read seed labels and just all around good knowledge.


----------



## Confederate Lawn (Apr 4, 2018)

FRD135i said:


> Confederate Lawn said:
> 
> 
> > SCGrassMan said:
> ...


Gotcha


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@Confederate Lawn I think there is only one improved variety of Centipede, and I'm not sure how "improved" it is. Search TifBlair.


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

^^^^
This.

Personally, i like centipedegrass.


----------



## Confederate Lawn (Apr 4, 2018)

Thanks @Spammage and @jonthepain

My St. Aug is really patchy and really difficult to keep thick because of where it is. I have some drainage issues too. Most of the front yard is centipede already and a bunch of carpetgrass (Charleston grass) it looks like a cross between centipede and St Aug. Can't buy carpetgrass seed or St. aug seed so I'll just make it all centipede eventually. Had a few bare patches where I removed some trees last year and seeded with centipede. It di really well and grew really thick but I think the seed mix had a lot of weed seeds in it.

@SCGrassMan are you doing yards full time yet? still gotta get up on that beer summit!


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

@Confederate Lawn been doing them full time since June! Got a lot of bids out for irrigation and sod work if you wanna join. The pay sucks, but at least the work sucks too!


----------



## JKH7 (Aug 24, 2018)

I would say Tifblair also. It's a higher quality turfgrass than the old common centipede. Cost of seed is around $30 per pound. Also available as sod FYI


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@Confederate Lawn you can get carpetgrass seed from Hancock Seed (and probably a few others) if you are wanting to keep things consistent in appearance.


----------



## Confederate Lawn (Apr 4, 2018)

Spammage said:


> @Confederate Lawn you can get carpetgrass seed from Hancock Seed (and probably a few others) if you are wanting to keep things consistent in appearance.


No sh!t? I had no idea. I kinda like the carpet grass. does pretty well in my yard where it grows. I'll look into that. Thanks. I don't see a whole lot on the web on how to take care of carpetgrass tho. I do know that it really likes Milorganite.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@Confederate Lawn just know that it does NOT like Celsius herbicide. Most herbicide labels lack information about safety on carpetgrass.


----------

